# Do you run your trains on wet track?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

There has been rain just about every day this week and will be for most of the next week. This is not a constant rain and I could run trains between the rains but the track would be very wet. 

To clarify, I am talking about an elevated outside layout where the track is laid on green outdoor carpeting on outdoor plywood so I am not concerned about dirt, mud and other contaminants that rain could splash up onto the trains but rather potential damage that could result from the water being splashed up by the wheels into things like locomotive motors, electronics and speakers etc. 

What do you do with your trains when the forecast is for occasional showers day after day? 

I would also be interested in comments about your results if you do run your trains on wet tracks. 

Additionally it would help if you would include your personal acceptance levels of what is OK for you and what is not acceptable. By this I mean that some folks consider a "little rust" to be prototypical while others (like me) might find even a little rust objectionable and to be avoided if possible. I have discovered that what some consider to be "just weathering" for me interprets into "major damage." 

If your results are brand specific I would like to hear that too - NOT for the purpose of starting any sort of brand wars (I expect my more expensive LGB trains to resist rust far better than my less expensive Aristo, Bachmann etc. and I do not consider this to be a negative for the non-LGB as much as reflective of their lower cost and different market approach). 

Thanks for participating, 

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, with battery power it don't make no difference no how... We just keep runnin'.....


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If we shcedule and open house, and it drizzles, we still run (on track power). We have a section where the trains pass under a waterfall on a grade and this area is continually wet. We have to clean the track in this area more often during open houses.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jerry, we track power guys run in the rain and snow with no issues and unlike some of the other guys, we track powered guys just keep on runnin and runnin... and not afraid to get things wet.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes and No. With most Live steamers it does not hurt the engine but if a real down pour comes it sure presents a hassle. I personally do not like to run in the rain and a wet track means slipping drivers. However, some that run at my track do not mine at all. But please, send some of that rain our way.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
I have mainly Bachmann and AMS cars but I also use LGB ball bearing wheel sets (which don't like water!) so I tend to avoid "wet" days! As far as worrying about the electronics in the engines, I really don't because there's really no water to splash up and into them! I'm not one of those people that enjoy running engines in all kinds of weather! Now, in winter I have no problem running them in the snow but I have to be careful to dry the wheels after I have finished a day's run! Note to everybody: LGB ball bearing wheels RUST if they are subjected to moisture AND NOT DRIED OFF BEFORE YOU PUT THEM AWAY!!! (Don't say you haven't been warned!) Once rusted they are ruined. Gone. Kaput. Finis. R.I.P. Amen, etc... (Hmm... gett'n kinda morbid huh?) Oh well, you get the picture! I usually just wait for good weather to run!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As I understand the question, this was about running on wet track, not during the rain, and about rust on trains. 

My trains run great on wet track, I run DCC. I often have a train circling a loop and ballast the loop between passes, and I shovel ballast, surface the track, brush it, and hit it with a hose to wash the dust off the rails and set the ballast. The trains run great at this time. 

On rust, I don't like it because often what rusts are screw heads in places where they should not be, i.e. on sideframes of Aristo diesels, as an example. I hit these areas with a shot of Amorall-type stuff and that usually keeps rust accumulation down. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I run on wet track and really haven't noticed any problems. I use battery power and haven't noticed any issues with that either. I don't run in the rain though cause I don't like to stand in it. (mama always said I was smart enough to come in outta the rain) I do dry the locos off and relube them when they have been subjected to a lot of moisture though. 

Terry


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I use battery power but even when I used track power many years ago I was able to run on wet track without problem. Besides rain we had sprinklers that always seemed to go off along one section when I was running trains. No problem.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, yes, I run my trains on wet track after it has rained or the sprinklers have run. Like Stan, I am totally battery power, so the trains don't really know the difference. I do not run in the rain as I don't like the idea of getting water in the tops of the engines where several have speakers mounted. 

As for rust, I really haven't experienced any, although I suspect I would be like others and not want to have rust appearing on my engines in particular. 

Ed


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I operate my trains on wet track, just not while it's raining (trains don't care but I do). My point -to - point is battery run but I do have a track powered loop that doesn't mind the wetness either.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I thought you were a longtime LGB owner, I am almost surprised at the question. Drinnen und draussen..... 

I have run in rain and snow. Ice is a no go for obvious reasons.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Only when its raining...makes for the best plumes on a chilly rainy evening.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

"As I understand the question, this was about running on wet track, not during the rain, and about rust on trains." 

"On rust, I don't like it because often what rusts are screw heads in places where they should not be" 

"Jerry, I thought you were a longtime LGB owner, I am almost surprised at the question." 

Yes I was asking more about running on wet track rather than about running in the rain. I have some trains that I particularly like to run in the rain (LGB Stainz type passenger trains). 

When I was new to the hobby I made a huge mistake by following advice to run my Southern Crescent passenger train in the rain and the resulting damage (rust and corrosion) was severe enough that I eventually sold or gave away the entire train (my first G Gauge train) and replaced it with new Southern Crescent passenger trains that I NEVER run in the rain or even on wet track. 

It is not so much a question of power source as I have never had any difficulty running track power in the rain as it is whether non-LGB locomotives and rolling stock might be damaged by water splashing up from wet rails. 

For what it is worth I would not run any of my LGB locos or passenger cars other than starter sets in the rain or on wet track. Perhaps they could handle it but they cost too much for me to risk it and I like keeping them running and looking as much like new as possible. 

Actually I do things perhaps in reverse in that I primarily run my LGB trains indoors (to keep them as like new as possible) and my non-LGB trains outside (just a personal preference). 

If no one has ever had any damage to non-LGB locomotives and rolling stock (excluding passenger cars) from running on wet tracks I would like to hear that and if others may have had problems in doing so I would like to hear that also. As Greg said rust tends to show up in the worst places and rusted screws can be a real problem to remove and replace (leaving unsightly rust stains behind). 

Thanks, 

Jerry


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Does this count as wet track? 










That's an LGB mogul in the snow. I've run them a couple times in snow and have not had any problems to the motors etc... from snow or moisture. The first time was track powered and although icy rails gave inconsistent running, they ran. The photo above was on battery power. Battery power is better because loosing power from ice on the track is not an issue. 

I understand you worrying about using expensive LGB locos in less then perfect weather. But I think LGB is better since it seems their motor blocks are more protected then say Bachmann or others. Although I don't run while it is raining or snowing, running with snow on the ground hasn't caused any problems to the locos nor to their sound/battery systems. 

You mentioned keeping your LGB locos looking new. Looking at the photo above, you might notice some dirt on the mogul. But contrary to what you might think, the dirt is actually not from running in the snow, but from late summer monsoons that splashed dirt under a protective tarp. I just forgot to clean her at seasons end. So if it's not raining while you are running trains, you shouldn't have any problems running an LGB loco and keeping it in new condition. 

As to rust, if there is the potential for rust I'd avoid running trains. We never have run the trains right after a rain. So I'm not sure if a wet ground from rain is different on locos etc... then wet ground from snow. But our trains stay out all summer long and this means they've been outside during rain storms. The locos are protected under a heavy tarp or in a roundhouse. If the weather says super heavy monsoons then I bring the locos inside for storage just to play it safe. 

If I were you here's what I'd do. Try running one of your locos and if check the bottom of it after running for a little while. If it seems too wet, dry it and forget running outside until things dry out a bit more.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry, 

As I said earlier on this thread, I do run my trains on wet track. As you know, or can imagine, we get a lot of "brief torrential rains" here in Florida. As a result of these heavy showers, I often find myself running on wet or damp track. So far I've seen no indication of damage or rust resulting from running on the wet track. My engines are mostly Aristo, with an LGB Mogul and a USAT GP38-2. 
Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I also run on wet track. Usually after a rain which has been every day this week so far and no end in site. The only time I encounter rust if I should leave some of the rolling stock out side during rains. I have done this quite often but not passenger equipment. I'm very selective as to what is left out in the rain. Really does not make any difference whether you run battery or DC. Wet is wet and you still have electronics in either application. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

I do run on wet track, sometimes even during a rain storm. Not usually, though. What I notice most is some dirt splashed up on the rolling stock, which even though you are on carpet, there is likely to be some spash back. I tend not to run my LGB sound equipped locomotives out in anything but dry weather. However, I have run my aristo trains in snow and light rain. I've noticed that the screws on some of the more exposed parts, like headlight brackets, do tend to rust. For the most part, though, everything stays relatively clean. 

On another note, if the two heavyweights you gave me were part of your original train set, then I am happy to report that both of those cars are still in regular service and have not problems as a result of being run in the rain. 

It comes down to personal preference. I think that any time you have water near dust or dirt, and the water gets up on the dry surface, you will tend to attract dirt. For you, I would suggest that if you don't want to clean it up later, don't run it in the wet. 

On a third front, steel on brass coefficients of friction are much reduced when you add water. That could result in some slipping. I noted arcing when my old FA-FB ran in the rain (although it did run MUCH better! Now it doesn't run at all.).


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 21 Sep 2009 12:23 PM 
Jerry, 

On another note, if the two heavyweights you gave me were part of your original train set, then I am happy to report that both of those cars are still in regular service and have not problems as a result of being run in the rain. 


Hi Mark, 

You are correct. Your two were from my original Southern Crescent set (you did not get the worst ones where I had to replace the circuit boards). I am glad they are still running well for you as are their replacements here. 

I appreciate everyone's comments and I have worked out a sort of system for myself where I will just run freight trains or LGB Starter Sets in the rain and not use any locos that have electronics or speakers that are liable to get wet. 

Thanks, 

Jerry


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

The large scale trolley guys ran in the rain during the July 4 festivities at IRM and didn't have any problems at all. Some of the attendees were kind of amazed -- especially when we told them that the little ones could run in the rain just like the bog ones. There were a pair of North Shore cars about 20 feet away at the time.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

If Im running trains and it rains then I will be running in the rain. I do it dont stop me


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

No run in rain. No run on wet track: Too much slippage. I have the locos closed to maxxed out as it is, given the grades combined with the weight of all those streamliners or heavyweight coaches: ONLY dry track. ONLY dry days. Also, warm days count for bonus points.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Only when my roof leaks.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Track What's that???? hah lol with battery power dey will run on anyting!! hah The Regal we're like the post office we runs in hot rainy snowy any kind of weather don't stop us from delivering the "FUN" right guy's. The Regal


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I run in the rain. But as you know it don't rain much here in AZ


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well then JJ yer feet will get sunburnt hah lol your'e a RIOT The REGAL


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

This is Chicago. If we didn't run trains on wet track, we'd seldom run trains.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I run on wet track all the time. In the morning there is dew on the track. It has no effect on the locomotives performance. I run battery and live steam. My Aristo RS3 got caught in a torrential downpour and I ran it back into the garage. The electronics did not even get wet. And I have used the RS3 to clear the track and test the track for years with no ill effects. It is a bullit proof locomotive.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

This topic has drawn a wide variety of answers that seem to address just about every situation. 

I appreciate everyone's replies. 

John made a very good observation that I had not considered. "In the morning there is dew on the track. It has no effect on the locomotives performance." 

Thanks, 

Jerry


----------

